# Tracking other Uber eats drivers ...? How!



## jk8901

So I’m fairly new to this, I’m in the UK. A few days ago another Uber eats driver showed me my own profile while stood next to me, he hadn’t placed an order, So how did he do this? I want to do the same as there’s another driver saying he’s on a bike while I’m paying a fortune for insurance.

If you know how to do this, let me know.


----------



## Nats121

jk8901 said:


> So I’m fairly new to this, I’m in the UK. A few days ago another Uber eats driver showed me my own profile while stood next to me, he hadn’t placed an order, So how did he do this? I want to do the same as there’s another driver saying he’s on a bike while I’m paying a fortune for insurance.
> 
> If you know how to do this, let me know.


I'm not calling you a liar and I'm not ruling out your story, either. I'm well aware that there are hackers out there who can infiltrate computer systems and/or acquire or build hacking hardware. It's also possible that there are scammers out there who were able to smuggle hardware and/or software out of Uber.

Having said that, you've got to admit your story is far-fetched and missing important details.

Why would he show you he's able to get your profile? What does he have to gain by telling you?

Is it possible you delivered food to him or one of his friends previously and they took a screenshot of your profile?

As far as using a bike instead of a car is concerned, Uber's systems can tell from the speed that a driver's not using a bike. Of course if he's able to infiltrate Uber's systems he could get around the bike thing too.

More info is needed from you to get a better idea of what's truly going on.


----------



## bobby747

All this hacking for a pizza or low pay....haha


----------



## Nats121

bobby747 said:


> All this hacking for a pizza or low pay....haha


His story is lacking important details but strange things can happen.

If someone is able to successfully hack into Uber's systems they'll use it to get the high-paying orders, not the low-paying ones.


----------



## jk8901

Why would I be lying and how is my story far fetched he showed me my profile I have no reason to lie I thought this was some trick that you were able to do that I was just unaware of. 

He showed me my profile and then said he had checked me out because I am new. It’s very toxic where I work, so you’re saying that however he did this it’s not right?


----------



## Nats121

jk8901 said:


> Why would I be lying and how is my story far fetched he showed me my profile I have no reason to lie I thought this was some trick that you were able to do that I was just unaware of.
> 
> He showed me my profile and then said he had checked me out because I am new. It’s very toxic where I work, so you’re saying that however he did this it’s not right?


No one said you're lying. I said your story is far-fetched because it is, but far-fetched things can happen.

Provide more details so we can get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## Dr1ver

Nats121 said:


> His story is lacking important details but strange things can happen.
> 
> If someone is able to successfully hack into Uber's systems they'll use it to get the high-paying orders, not the low-paying ones.


I think your spot no there, in fact if that's the case why isnt he doing Uber ride then as a Lux driver if hes able to gain such information surely  think about it


----------

